# Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich



## SirWinston (31. März 2010)

*Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Auch wenn es mir nicht leicht fällt mich zu outen, überwinde ich nun mein Schamgefühl und gestehe Siedler 7 gekauft zu haben. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen.

Ich habe es am Samstag gekauft und seither schon diverse "Die Server sind nicht verfügbar!" Meldungen gesehen. Es ist nicht so, dass es gar nicht geht. Aber es macht zu häufig Schwierigkeiten. An zwei von drei Tagen, an denen ich Zeit zum Spielen hatte, habe ich mich mit den Servern rumgeärgert. Ich habe das Schicksal herausgefordert und nicht ganz unverdient die Quittung bekommen.

Was ich bisher vom Spiel gesehen habe, ist zwar ganz hübsch, aber empfehlen kann ich es derzeit nicht.


----------



## fiumpf (31. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Grund genug, die Problematik bei zukünftigen Spielekäufen zu bedenken. Auch wenn man so auf einige "Top"-Titel verzichten muss: Der Zwang zu einer stetigen Internetverbindung bei Singleplayerspielen ist für mich ein no-go.

Aber dir sei verziehen. Bete 10 "Vater Unser" und schwing den Rosenkranz, dann wirds schon wieder    .


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Ich finde das auch ein Unding. Meinetwegen ein kurzer key/aktivierungscheck bei jedem 10. Start, das wäre ja noch o.k., von MIR aus sogar bei jedem Start (wobei das dann blöd ist, wenn man mal irgendwo kein Internet hat, zB wenn man mit seinem Laptop im Urlaub spielen will). Aber dauernd online UND auf die Stabilität der Server angewiesen sein? Das geht echt mal gar nicht.


----------



## helder (2. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

es gibt schlimmere Probleme, bei einigen läuft S 7 gar nicht: "keine Internetverbindung verfügbar", das Spiel meint man habe kein Interntet, obwohl es nicht stimmt. Wundert mich nicht, siehe: http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/s... 

Ich wäre nicht traurig wenn UBISOFT pleite geht


----------



## Warrior80-BLN (2. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Ja, da kann ich nur beipflichten! 

Ich hab mir nach langen Überlegen doch "Sieder 7" geleistet. Ich muss sagen das Game ist ganz nett animiert (Grafik schön, Musik na ja -Geschmacksache-) und macht auch ein bisschen Spass (Achtung, jetzt kommts!), wenn man gnädiger Weise einen Ubi-Server findet, der seinen Dienst nicht verweigert!    

Ubisoft hätte sich mehr ein Vorbild an Steam nehmen sollen (siehe u.a. Empire Total War)! Das Game einmal Online aktivieren und an sein Online-Konto gebunden und anschließend Offline zocken bis der PC glüht!   
Im Multiplayer muss mann eh Online sein (außer bei einfachen Inhouse LAN-Parties -Bei Siedler 7 leider nicht möglich!-     ), um gegen andere "humanoide" Gegner irgendwo auf diesem Planeten spielen zu können.
Die Sache mit der permanenten Internetverbindung auch bei Singleplayermatches geht mir und ich nehme an ich stehe mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da, ziemlich auf den Zünder!   

Ubisoft hat die Gängelung des Kunden auf ein neues Nievau angehoben.     Ubisoft, eure Games sind eigendlich ganz gut (z.B. Anno 1701 bzw. 1404, Siedler 6 und 7) , aber mit solchen Maßnahmen, wie bei Assins Creed 2 und Siedler 7, verteibt Ihr Euch eine Menge Kunden    , die das Strategiegrene als Unterstützung braucht, damit auch ggf. verbesserte Produkte auf den Markt kommen    . Das Motto "No Money, No Fun" wäre hier wohl angebracht.
Damit auch weiterhin gute Titel aus dem europäischen Raum kommen, sollte Ubisoft auch bitte mal an die Kunden denken! (Wie oben gesagt: Bitte an Steam orientieren) 

Ich werd die Siedler 7 zwar spielen, aber immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge.

Nur am Rande: Ich selbst bin kein Freund von Onlineplattformen wie Steam oder ähnlichen! Aber um heutzuage die neuen Titel genießen zu können, muss man sich damit leider auseinander setzen. Z.B. EA hat inzwischen dazugelernt (siehe z.B. Die Sims 3) ich hoffe, dass Ubisoft dies auch tut und wieder etwas Kunden-/Userfreundlicher wird?    

Wie steht Ihr zu diesem Thema???


----------



## golani79 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Habe mir SH5 gekauft und da gabs anfangs die selben Probleme wobei laut Ubisoft auch Hackerattacken auf die Server durchgeführt wurden.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Ubisoft für jedes Spiel eigene Server bereitstellt - SH5 läuft jetzt nämlich schon seit einiger Zeit ohne Probleme was die Serververbindung betrifft.

Bin mal gespannt, welche Entschädigung die S7 Spieler bekommen - für uns SH5 Zocker gabs die Wahl zw. Shaun White und Prince of Persia.


Trotz allem, würde ich es befürworten, wenn Ubisoft nen Offlinepatch rausbringen würde - da das DRM aber sicher nicht wenig gekostet hat, glaube ich nicht, dass das so schnell der Fall sein wird


----------



## manumann (3. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Hi Leutz,

Ich finde das gar nicht so schlecht gedacht mit der ständigen Internetverbindung, man will ja nur die raubkopierer in die Flucht schlagen. Oder Nicht??? Aber man hätte das anders angehen können z.B mit zwei Versionen 
- Ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung Kostet 80€ 
- Mit Internverbindung Kostet 40€ 
So hätten Sich die User selber überlegen können was sie gut finden oder nicht. 
Peinlich finde ich das aber wenn die Server da nicht gehen somit haben sie sich doch ein eigentor geschossen oder?! 
Habe das Spiel als Demo gespielt und finde es recht Kompliziert aber kann auch sein das man sich erst dran gewöhnen muss na ja ansonsten Grafik und sound ist ok. 

Fazit. Werde das Spiel nicht Kaufen. 

Lg manumann


----------



## The_Final (3. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*



golani79 schrieb:


> Habe mir SH5 gekauft und da gabs anfangs die selben Probleme wobei laut Ubisoft auch Hackerattacken auf die Server durchgeführt wurden.


"Unsere Server wurden von Hackern angegriffen" hört sich ja auch besser an als "unsere Server sind unterdimensioniert und konnten den Traffic nicht verkraften".


> Bin mal gespannt, welche Entschädigung die S7 Spieler bekommen - für uns SH5 Zocker gabs die Wahl zw. Shaun White und Prince of Persia.


Und einige Käufer von Limited Editions haben Codes für DLCs bekommen, die ohnehin in der Limited Edition enthalten waren.   


> Trotz allem, würde ich es befürworten, wenn Ubisoft nen Offlinepatch rausbringen würde - da das DRM aber sicher nicht wenig gekostet hat, glaube ich nicht, dass das so schnell der Fall sein wird


Solange die Leute trotzdem kaufen, gibt es aus der Sicht von Ubisoft sicher keinen Grund dafür.



manumann schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Ich finde das gar nicht so schlecht gedacht mit der ständigen Internetverbindung, man will ja nur die raubkopierer in die Flucht schlagen. Oder Nicht???


In erster Linie wollte man damit eher den Gebrauchtspielmarkt ausmerzen, wenn man ernsthaft gedacht hat, dass man die Raubkopierer damit "in die Flucht schlägt", tut Ubi mir Leid.


> Aber man hätte das anders angehen können z.B mit zwei Versionen
> - Ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung Kostet 80€
> - Mit Internverbindung Kostet 40€
> So hätten Sich die User selber überlegen können was sie gut finden oder nicht.


Interessante Idee. "Wir entwickeln einen teuren Kopierschutz und geben nochmals viel Geld für die nötigen Infrastruktur aus, und dann lassen wir die Leute entscheiden, ob sie lieber mit oder ohne Kopierschutz kaufen wollen". Erkennst du das Problem?


> Peinlich finde ich das aber wenn die Server da nicht gehen somit haben sie sich doch ein eigentor geschossen oder?!


Gut erkannt.


----------



## DrBakterius (5. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*



manumann schrieb:


> - Ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung Kostet 80€
> - Mit Internverbindung Kostet 40€


 Na, und welche der beiden Versionen wäre wohl innerhalb weniger Stunden als Raubkopie im Netz verfügbar?
Das wäre ja geradezu eine Aufforderung sich das Spiel illegal zu besorgen.

Btw.: Vermisse ich als einziger eine News zu dem heutigen stundenlangen Serverausfall, der das Feiertagssiedeln erfolgreich unterbunden hat?


Greetz


----------



## TimeShift (16. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

meiner Meinung nach müsste Siedler 7 im Heft theoretisch eine vorläufige Bewertung von [size=x-large]*0*[/size] Spielspaßpunkten bekommen.

Das ist kein Novum, sondern war früher schon bei völlig fehlerverseuchten Endkundenversionen der Fall. Und ein Spiel, für das man den Vollpreis zahlt, es dann aber aufgrund völliger Inkompetenz des Publishers nicht spielen kann, verdient keinen einzigen Spielpunkt.

Selbst die am grottigsten bewerteten Spiele in den letzten 12 Heften (ich meine, die niedrigste Bewertung wäre 11 oder so gewesen), erfüllten zumindest EINE Voraussetzung: Sie starteten. Damit waren sie also schon um LÄNGEN weiter als Siedler 7.

Frage: Kann man mit einem derartigen Vorgehen FÜR die Spielerschaft in der Zeitschrift mal rechnen, oder werden die Redakteure dann vom Publisher, von den Key Account Managern und den Senior Public Relations Presidents so lange fertig gemacht, bis sie diese Bewertung, die im Sinne der Kunden des Spielemagazins wäre (denn vor sowas gehört GEWARNT! Wenn ich Werbung lesen will, klick ich einfach nur meine Honeypot-Mailadresse. Da landet genug davon - und die ist gratis!), wieder auf die, die im Sinne des Entwicklers ist, geändert wird?


----------



## LazerusKI (16. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*



TimeShift schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man mit einem derartigen Vorgehen FÜR die Spielerschaft in der Zeitschrift mal rechnen, oder werden die Redakteure dann vom Publisher, von den Key Account Managern und den Senior Public Relations Presidents so lange fertig gemacht, bis sie diese Bewertung, die im Sinne der Kunden des Spielemagazins wäre (denn vor sowas gehört GEWARNT! Wenn ich Werbung lesen will, klick ich einfach nur meine Honeypot-Mailadresse. Da landet genug davon - und die ist gratis!), wieder auf die, die im Sinne des Entwicklers ist, geändert wird?


 so ne story gabs doch mal wegen gothic 3, war das nich sogar hier bei pc games? wo wegen so ner schlechten bewertung gedroht wurde?


----------



## MisterSmith (16. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*



LazerusKI schrieb:


> so ne story gabs doch mal wegen gothic 3, war das nich sogar hier bei pc games? wo wegen so ner schlechten bewertung gedroht wurde?


Nein, war bei der Zeitschrift PC PowerPlay.


----------



## TimeShift (18. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

früher bei der PC Player gabs das auch mal. Berühmtes Beispiel: Bundesliga Manager 2000.

Das DIng stand drei Monate mit einer Spielpassbewertung von !0! im Heft, bis der Entwickler mal meinte, Patches nachzuliefern, die das Spiel zumindest mal spielbar machten.

Wünschenswert wäre in einer der nächsten Ausgaben ein ausführlicher Artikel, der die Leser vor solchen Spielen/Publishern deutlich warnt - und eine Anpassung der Spielpasswertung.

Denn selbst mit UMTS-Stick hat man nicht überall Internet. Im ICE von Köln nach Wien beispielsweise erwischt man Dutzende von Funklöchern. Und in den 7 Stunden habe ich besseres zu tun als mich über solche Gängelungen von einem Spielerhasser zu ärgern.


----------



## PsyMagician (19. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Diese Kopierschütze sind doch echt fürn Arsch. Dadurch werden Kunden nur verschreckt, verärgert und zu den Tauschböresen, etc. getrieben. Nützen tun die doch recht wenig. Ich glaube es gibt bisher noch keinen Schutz, der noch nicht geknackt werden konnte. Das einbauen und Entwickeln solcher Schutzmechanismen verschleudert doch nur unnötig Geld, was sich auch auf den Preis der Spiele aufschlägt.

Vielleicht sollten die Publisher mal darauf verzichten und wieder funktionierende Spiele zu fairen Preisen anbieten ... dann klappst auch mit den Käufern.

Steam ist genau so ein Rotz, den man eigentlich nicht unterstützen sollte. Leider habe ich das damals mit HL2 schon bereits einmal getan ... das war mir aber eine Lehre.

Metro 2033 ist auch so ein Fall. Habe da diverse Forenbeiträge (in anderen Foren) gesehen, wo sich die Käufer einen Crack herunterladen mussten, um ihr Original zum laufen zu bekommen ... gehts noch?


----------



## Geronimooo (19. April 2010)

*AW: Siedler 7 - ich schäme mich*

Kann mich nur anschließen.... warum muss ich denn ständig online sein???? 

1x beim Installieren oder jede Woche wäre eine Überprüfung ok, aber doch nicht in jeder Sekunde.


----------

